# Music that gives you shivers



## Fireworks (Dec 31, 2010)

both ones in a positive way and not!

Blackfield - Some Day (there's no vid with the album version)
the lyrics and the atmosphere from start to finish, but especially from before the last chorus, and then the guitar solo at the end... the lyrics gives me shivers in a bad way, but it's a beautiful and overly melodic song, so the experience is mindblowing

Sonata Arctica - Draw Me
especially when you know the backstory (someone painted the singer's dad, then his dad died; later he painted the singer's brother, and he died as well....)

Dream Theater - The Spirit Carries On (Score version)
their best performance of the song. the atmosphere, LaBrie's vocals, and then the guitar solo at the end...

Dream Theater - The Ministry Of Lost Souls
the guitar solo in the last 2 minutes

Anathema - One Last Goodbye
dedicated to Helen Cavanagh (1949-1998), mother of the Cavanagh brothers from the band...
haven't heard this much emotion in any other songs before (despite just how much emotion there is in most of the songs in this post). the last chorus and the guitar solo after it is heartbreaking and just plain unbelievable. it must be really painful for them to play this song live

NewSong - The Christmas Shoes
even though I'm an atheist and all, someone has linked this video, and it gave me shivers

Explosions In The Sky - It's Natural To Be Afraid
never fails to give me goosebumps during its first 3 mins, but especially between 1:47 - 2:20, oh man

maudlin of the Well - The Blue Ghost/Shedding Qliphoth
even with just a guitar and a saxophone, these guys can create mesmerizing instrumental music that is almost guaranteed to send shivers down your spine, especially from 2:34 onwards (when the sax appears) all the way through, but at the start as well with just the guitar

maudlin of the Well - Birth Pains Of Astral Projection
the amazing guitar solo at the end onwards all the way until the last chord of the song. yeah, guitar solos affect me a lot, speaking of which,

Iron Maiden - The Thin Line Between Love And Hate
I dare say this is their best song, even better than Hallowed Be Thy Name, which could also very well go into this post.
the last 3 mins, just after the first guitar solo onwards


other songs: Nightwish - Dead Boy's Poem, Katatonia - I Am Nothing, Sigur Rós - Sæglópur, Dream Theater - Learning To Live, Opeth - Hex Omega


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

There's probably more, but off of the top of my head, the music that plays during the opening theme of HG/SS. Towards the end.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

Depends. I get an involuntary shiver every time I hear any kind of awesome music, so...


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

Toby "Radiation" Fox -- The Ballad of Jack Noir
Jazz chiptunes. Awesome. This is also my current favorite song.

George Buzinkai (Arr. Michael Guy Bowman) -- Explore
Weirdest chord progression ever, but a really cool song and fun to play on the piano.

Malcolm Brown (Arr. Kevin Regamey) -- Showtime
Good old piano music.

Seth "Beatfox" Peele -- Sunslammer (remix of "Sunsetter" by Toby "Radiation" Fox)
Awesome. Just awesome.

Toby "Radiation" Fox -- The La2t Frontiier
Contains a bit of Sunsetter/slammer at a little after a minute in. Insanely badass.

Toby "Radiation" Fox -- Keepers
A change from his other songs. Beautiful.

David Orr -- Four Brave Champions
If you've played Castle Crashers, you've heard the short version. This one's even better.

All for now. Probably more that I can't remember at the moment.

EDIT: I FORGOT THIS ONE

Toby "Radiation" Fox -- Megalovania
An awesome song of coolness. Nothing else to say.

EDIT AGAIN: AND THIS ONE TOO

Masafumi Takada -- We Are Finally Cowboys
I want this game. A lot. This song is amazing.


----------



## Aisling (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

Aww, man, there are so many. Going in rough alphabetical order...

Apocalyptica - Grace
This is the most epic song of epic forever.

The Black Mages - Matoya's Cave (FFI)
The Black Mages - Distant Worlds (FFXI)
The Black Mages - The Final Battle (FFIII)
The first time I listened to it, Distant Worlds had me sobbing profusely, but that probably had something to do with lack of sleep.

flashygoodness - basically the entire Tower of Heaven soundtrack
The Lonely Tower is my favorite, though, and the piano version of Atop the World, but I don't think it's in that video.

John Powell - Test Drive
My favorite track from the How to Train Your Dragon score, and probably my favorite scene too.

Led Zeppelin - Achilles Last Stand
This one is especially exciting to listen to because it's _ten minutes of epic_.

Metallica - Wherever I May Roam
Metallica - Of Wolf and Man
Metallica - The Call of Ktulu
Almost any given one of Metallica's good songs will give me the shivers but these three are my favorites, especially Call of Ktulu. (Unfortunately the Wolf and Man link suffers from the YouTube speed-up-and-pitch-change effect, but if you've never heard the song before it probably won't bother you)

Pendulum - Hold Your Colour
_She looked into your eyes and saw what laid beneath. Don't try to save yourself, the circle is complete._

Also this Zerg music from Starcraft 2.

And because it's the same song by two different artists I wasn't sure where to put it so I put it at the end, both Metallica's and Apocalyptica's Nothing Else Matters are beautiful and will always be favorites of mine. They're both amazing in their own way so I can't really compare them in such a way that I can choose which one between the two is better.


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

speaking of Starcraft 2, Terran Theme 1 up until 1:45 gives me shivers due to nostalgia as it reminds me of Terran Theme 1 from SC BW

also when the middle part of Zerg Theme 3 came on during the most intense points on the livestream of the games between IdrA vs SarenS at IEM Cologne, that was mindblowing


----------



## Thorne (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

Okay so I know a ridiculous amount of songs that make me shiver but I can't think of so many right now so I'll just say a few of my favourite songs.

VNV Nation - Forsaken
Without vocals, this song really isn't too impressive. With vocals however, _holy shit,_ it reaches a suicide-inducing level of depressing. It's the last line of the actual song that really gets me.
_Am I supposed to let this go now. Let darkness come, and take you away?_

Serj Tankian - Beatus
My favourite song by my favourite artist, that should say a lot. I can't put my finger on exactly what makes the song so fantastic, but I'd say it's the combination of absolutely amazing instruments and Serj's gentle voice.

Klonoa 2: Lunatea's Veil - King of Sorrow's theme
'kay this is pretty much my favourite song ever forever.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

Radiohead's Fittier Happier.

I'm not sure if you could even call it a song... it's more like a robot voice saying various horrifying disgusting things over some equally disturbing instruments.

And it is terrifying.

On the good side of the "shivers" spectrum there is Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells, or as you probably know it, the theme from the Exorcist. Except that it's twenty minutes longer than the version used in the movie and has two guitar solos and ends with the most awesome thing ever. He ends by reading off the names of the instruments he used to make the song and having them play the melody line. It is way better than it sounds.

Obligatory SP reference: Bodies. Arguably the best song off Mellon Collie (honourable mention: every other song on the album. there are twenty-eight songs on the album. it is that good.), but that acoustic break in the middle? Brrr.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

Igor Stravinski - The Firebird It's the middle and finale that really give one the chilling feeling. It's hard to not listen to that epic buildup at the end and not feel some form of awe.

Franz Schubert - Ave Maria Listen to this during a sunset. Or a sunrise. Or while viewing some sort of other awe-inspiring landscape for the maximum effect. Even without that, there's something victorious about this song... there's no real way to describe it.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

Kansas - Carry On My Wayward Son
Helloween - A Tale That Wasn't Right
Nightwish - Sleeping Sun
Nirvana - Come As You Are


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

I'm puting VGM's. I'm a dork. :D

Tenshin!: Viewtiful Joe 2
Played in the scene where the main villain powers up for the final battle, it's a nice, dark tune that always gives me goosebumps. It is great "shit just got real" music.


Space Junk Galaxy: Super Mario Galaxy
For a galaxy made of junk, it has a nice, peaceful, lullabye-esque tune that nearly sends me to tears due to its sheer beauty. It's a song I want to have sex with (you heard that right!), it's so great!

Goldenrod City: Pokémon Gold
Such a nice tune, I loved the game so much and out of all the great songs, Goldenrod City takes the cake big time. As a lad of 8 when I first played this game, I was so impressed with how big the city was, I spent about an hour running around seeing what there is to see before I got the radio card and fought Whitney (Damn her Miltank to hell, cheap bastard). My internal battery died a few months before HG/SS were announced, and I was traumatized, I burst into tears (R.I.P. Toto the Feraligatr), I was so sad that a key part of my childhood was gone. When I got SoulSilver, I'll admit I ran around the city like an idiot for quite a while reliving the glory days... 

Charge Man stage theme: Mega Man 5
My personal favorite entry in the classic Mega Man series, I loved this game, I loved the Robot Masters and the music, and Charge Man was my favorite in both those areas. The song is upbeat and adventurous and fits perfectly with riding on the train (the stage is 3% train station, 97% moving train).

Otherworld: Final Fantasy 10
I honestly can't describe how badass of a final boss theme this is... look it up and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

LifeForce - Further
It's a cover of VNV Nation's version, and in my opinion it's much better. The lyrics are just amazing, especially "The sun was born, so it shall die, so only shadows comfort me, I know in darkness I will find you, giving up inside like me." The violin that plays during the song is so chilling, it really adds to the  depressing mood of the song. I also think that the female vocals sounds a lot better than the original male singer.
Currently my favourite song at the moment.

Sigur Rós - Sæglópur
It was mentioned briefly in the OP, but I'll write some things about it too. It's such a beautiful song, going from calm and serene at the start what can could be described as pure chaos once all the other instruments start playing. I don't really have any other words to describe how amazing this song is, so just listen to it ok?

Kagamine Rin and Len - Paradichlorobenzene x Antichlorobenzene mix
oh no vocaloid songs /is shot by people who listen to better music than this.
On their own these songs are alright, but when they're mixed together I think it sounds fantastic. I am a huge fan of songs that sound chaotic, and this is probably one of the most chaotic Vocaloid songs out there. The contrasts between the two sets of lyrics is what I find the most chilling, mainly the lines about the stay cat ('I _talked to_ the stray cat, the stray cat doesn't answer my question/ I _deceived_ the stray cat, by saying I can make everything feel right' and 'The stray cat _died from drowning_ / the stray cat was _thrown into the water_'), which probably sounds really silly but that's what I think anyway.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

Suicide Mouse
The supposedly "real" Lavender Town song


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Suicide Mouse
> The supposedly "real" Lavender Town song


Creepypasta fan are you? I definately agree with you on those two, and I have another song to add thanks to the haunted Majora's Mask creepypasta: The Song of Healing in both good and bad ways: good because of it's a nice, calm tune that is so good, it can literely help the dead rest in peace, bad because of the creepypasta, I'm going to always associate it with that creepy Elegy of Emptiness statue now, I can't think of it the same way again.


----------



## Aisling (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

So there's this one song in Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance (and its sequel Radiant Dawn I assume, but I haven't played it) that a couple of people-who-can-turn-into-giant-herons sing in a cutscene, and also a full version by another singer that plays in the credits. I like the version that's actually sung by the herons in the cutscene a lot better, but it's short and talked over with some crappy dialogue...

Somebody made a version that cuts out all the crap and it's pretty awesome. I first heard this on a school morning just before I had to run out the door, and it couldn't leave my head for the rest of the day... or the rest of ever since then, even though I've basically forgotten everything else about the game by now. I can't believe I forgot about it the first time I posted in this thread, it gives me way bigger chills than any of those other songs.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

"John Wayne Gacy Jr." by Sufjan Stevens, in the most wonderfully morbid and woefully sad way possible.


----------



## Thorne (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

On Melancholy Hill is a fantastic song and probably one of the best songs ever. As such it is bound to cause shivers.


----------



## Lili (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

The beginning of "I Want You (She's So Heavy)" in Across the Universe.  Joe Anderson/the man being admitted/the voice of Uncle Sam is so frucking haaawwwwt~


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

These songs either give me shivers or make me almost cry. Depends.

The Green Fields of France by Dropkick Murphys - it's about WWI. Beautiful but so tragic.

Cinderella by Steven Curtis Chapman
Don't You Cry by Kamelot
In the Arms of an Angel by Sarah McLaughlin

Guide You Home (I Would Die for You) from The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon
Tap vs Chant from Happy Feet - this is one of the most epic things ever!


----------



## Adriane (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*

Going to be a rebel and post something besides a song. 

Gollum, from the Lord of the Rings Symphony (_no, not the movie soundtrack_.) We're playing this in our spring concert.
Also seconding 'Draw Me' in OP.


----------



## Automata heart (Feb 5, 2011)

where to start...
the fafner  opening. shangri la, ( i know i spelt it wrong) i've heard to melody before.
the rozen maiden opening.
the inuyasha openings, now such a trip into my childhood.
the oni and the maiden by kaito. his voice sounds so creepy~ i love  it~
bright eyes by art garfunkle (i loved that song as a  child.)
concrete  angel by martina mcbride
hero by superchick
bring me to life by evenesence.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 6, 2011)

Among the Clouds. If only this recording was louder. The symphonic band played it at All-District today and I fell in love.


----------



## Lil' Purple Bird (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Songs that give you shivers*



Spike said:


> John Powell - Test Drive
> My favorite track from the How to Train Your Dragon score, and probably my favorite scene too.


YES. "Battle of the Red Death" and "Coming Back Around" are great as well.

I've been getting into anything with a (ominous) Latin Chant or just a chorus in general. But about any piece of music with notable emotion will do--usually orchestras. 

Here's a few that have been getting to me lately:

Elfen Lied - Lilium

Loreena McKennitt - Dante's Prayer 

Tarzan - One Family


----------



## nastypass (Feb 12, 2011)

All of Daft Punk's _Alive 2007_, but especially this and this and this and aaaaaaaa


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

Into the the Nothing- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## shadow_lugia (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't believe no one has mentioned this yet, but PMD2: In the Nightmare. It's basically the creepiest lullaby ever.

Also, PMD: Nightmare. It even makes your head hurt!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Feb 12, 2011)

Any one of Beethoven's minor key piano sonatas, but specifically the Appassionata and Moonlight.


----------



## octobr (Feb 12, 2011)

http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/silence
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDYfX5D_O_w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dseS4nFHJwU


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 13, 2011)

[It's Not] World's End
WORLD'S END UMBRELLA (esp. this niconico chorus)
Rolling Girl (plus KAITO's version of awesome)
The Intense Song of Hatsune Miku
Soundless Voice (Valshe cover)
Depression of the Young Literati
∞ -infinitY-
Kokoro
Meltdown
Paradise of Light and Shadow
The Person Who Loves a Demon
Two Breaths Walking (esp. Soraru's cover)
VOiCE
The WANDERLAST
Anti the Fantastic Garden
ANTI THE∞HOLiC (this UTAU cover anyway. Original is too high.)
The Girl in Byakkoya
We Miss You ~Theme of Love~

aka Ketsu listens to too much Vocaloid and Japanese music.


----------



## Abufi (Feb 13, 2011)

"southbound pachyderm" by primus
"learn from this mistake" by down
"third eye" by tool
"floods" and "it makes them disappear", both by pantera.  god damn


----------



## Eloi (Feb 13, 2011)

A Cruel Angel's Thesis (German cover "Grausamer Engel") by Oikawa, Satō, Ōmori, cover by Strawbelly Cake.
Komm, süßer Tod (trance version) by Arianne, remix by ? [End of Evangelion Soundtrack]

I love different variations of the above, but I think those are my favorites.


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 13, 2011)

This is going to sound really geeky but the most shiver-inducing music track that I listen to is the Route 1 theme (both gen 1 and gen 2 variants). Probably just for the sheer, intense nostalgia.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 14, 2011)

Tool - Vicarious

I love this song's message almost as much as I love the song itself.


----------



## Abufi (Feb 14, 2011)

^vicarious is awesome, "right in two" off the same record is also pretty intense


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 14, 2011)

Jambi is better, but Vicarious is still awesome


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 15, 2011)

Abufi said:


> ^vicarious is awesome, "right in two" off the same record is also pretty intense


Right in Two. Love that song.

10,000 Days is fantastic, but Lateralus is still my favorite Tool album to date.


----------



## Abufi (Feb 15, 2011)

Zangviper said:


> Right in Two. Love that song.
> 
> 10,000 Days is fantastic, but Lateralus is still my favorite Tool album to date.


right on, this exactly.  lateralus is great.  that reminds me, got another for this thread: reflection, or triad.  or hell maybe the title track.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 15, 2011)

Abufi said:


> right on, this exactly.  lateralus is great.  that reminds me, got another for this thread: reflection, or triad.  or hell maybe the title track.


All of the above.


----------

